# ISPConfig 2 CentOS Webalizer Problem



## Wurstbrot (21. Dez. 2010)

Morgähn die Gemeinde,

Folgendes ich hab derzeit schon ein weilchen ISPConfig 2 im Einsatz - und wollte mich jetzt mal um die Statistiken welche ja durch den Webalizer generiert werden kümmern.

Nach der Dok sollten die Statistiken ja unter www.domain.com/stats oder www.domain.com/webalizer aufgerufen werden - beides führ bei mir zu einer Login Maske welche durch die Angabe der Standard Login-Daten oder durch einen beliebigen User des webs mir dann die Statistik zeigen sollte...

Jetzt aber das Interessante an der ganzen Sache, weder mit den Standard Login Daten welche man ja im ISPConfig ändern kann noch durch ieinen der etlichen Web User lässt er mich durch die Login Maske...

Passwörter und User stimmen das habe ich geprüft...

Weis einer an was das liegen kann?

Grüsse WB


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2010)

Die passworte werden nur einmal pro Nacht zusammen mit den Statistiken aktualisiert. Wenn Du also ein Passwort gesetzt oder geändert hast, musst Du bis zum nächsten Tag warten.


----------



## Wurstbrot (21. Dez. 2010)

Huhu,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - Jepp das ist mir klar - müsste aber eig. auch mit dem "admin" "stats" anmelden können laut Doku oder?

Das klappt eben auch nicht? Deutet wohl auf einen config Fehler hin?

Grüsse WB


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2010)

Bei ISPConfig 3 lautet der Statistik user "admin". Bei ISPConfig 3 kannst Du einen beliebigen User des Webs nehmen.


----------



## Wurstbrot (22. Dez. 2010)

Abend,

Handelt sich um ISPConfig 2...

www.domain.com/webalizer - /stats - kriege ich eine Login Maske für den Members Only Bereich wie das ja auch in der Doku angegeben ist. Soweit funktioniert das ganze ja auch - das Problem ist allerdings dass mir überhaupt keine Username / Passwort Kombinationen angenommen werden... seien dies bestehende Benutzer des Webs - SystemBenutzer - oder der Globale Login welcher sich bei ISPConfig angeben lässt für den Webalizer... dass macht mich ein wenig stutzig...


Grüsse


----------



## Wurstbrot (11. Jan. 2011)

Also noch mals gecheckt - Webalizer ist installiert... trotzdem komme ich nicht weiter... evt. jmd. ne Idee?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2011)

Zu ISPCOnfig 2:

Der Login ist mit einem normaled .htaccess / .htpasswd Schutz des Apache gesperrt. Die .htpasswd datei einthält alle (email/FTP) User des Webs, Du kannst sie ja mal überprüfen, sie liegt im Wurzelverzeichnis des Webs. Die User werden in diese Datei einmal pro Nacht rein geschrieben, wenn auch die Statistiken erstellt werden. Wenn Du also ein Passwort änderst oder einen neuen User anlegst, kann es bis zu 24 Stunden dauern, bis er da auftaucht.


----------



## Wurstbrot (14. Jan. 2011)

Alles klar, teste ich gleich mal bzw. kontrolliere und teste ich gleich mal hab da div. Accs da is das PW sicher nicht in den letzten 24h geändert worden.


----------



## Wurstbrot (14. Jan. 2011)

Huhu,

Also gleich mal getestet... Interessant ist dass die passwd.dav leer sind - also sprich habe ich im System n bisschen ein tieferes Prob was?

Wie wird dann in die passwd.dav geschrieben? bzw. von wo aus? Ich weis grad gar ned wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen ^^

Grüsse und danke für deine Geduld mit mir


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2011)

Es gibt keine Datei namens passwd.dav von ISPConfig. Welche Software Dir auch imme diese Datei angelegt hats, sie hat auf keinen Falle twas mit dem Statistik Passwort Schutz unter ISPConfig 2 zu tun.


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Jan. 2011)

ou... oO (Naja evt. vom cms...)

Dann wurde die anscheinend gar nicht erst erstellt :/


----------

